# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [ JSP ] [ JAVASCRIPT ] Passage paramtre tableau

## bouchette63

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci pour passer un paramtre  ma fonction Javascript, c'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide.  ::D:  

Dans ma page JSP, j'ai un select qui appelle une fonction javascript en lui passant trois paramtres : sa valeur slectionn, le nom d'une autre liste droulante et un tableau. 

Le problme c'est que je ne sais pas si c'est comme cela que l'on fait pour envoyer le tableau  la fonction Javascript, car je n'arrive pas  l'utiliser. 
Une autre interrogation, c'est comment rcuprer la taille de la deuxime dimension du tableau : cle[list1.options.selectedIndex].length ?



```

```

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## supermanu

D'aprs ton code, tu essaies d'utiliser un objet java dans ton code javascript ?
Mais malheureusement ce n'est pas possible.
Si tu as besoins d'un tableau javascript, tu dois le construire avec des out.println()...
Dis mois si je n'ai pas compris ton problme !

----------


## bouchette63

Oui, j'ai un tableau en Java dfini en String[][], et je souhaite le faire passer en paramtre  ma fonction Javascript pour l'utiliser dans cette dernire.
Mais si tu me dis que ce n'est pas possible, comment faire ? C'est quoi la mthode des out.println ?

----------


## supermanu

Je pense que tu peux crer une variable javascript qui sera aussi un tableau,  partir de ton bean java :



```

```

Dans cet exemple, j'ai cr une variable javascript "maxcaracteres"  partir de 2 variables java. Et je peux alors utiliser cette variable javascript dans une fonction javascript.
Je vais regarder pour la synthaxe du tableau en javascript

Edit :  l'affichage j'aurais :


```

```

----------


## bouchette63

Oula ce n'est pas simple du tout.  ::cry::  
Je ne vois pas trop comment adapter ceci pour mon tableau. Qu'est-ce que reprsente monpackage ?  ::roll::

----------


## supermanu

Je mettais juste un exemple pour te montrer comment "crer" une variable javascript  partir d'objets ou de variables java.

Je suis en train de regarder pour les tableaux en javascript, mais pour le moment je ne trouve pas ce que je cherche.

2 petites questions :
-  quoi ressemble ton tableau java
- as-tu dj cris la fonction javascript qui traite ce tableau ?
(c'est pour savoir ce que tu veux en faire  :;):   )

----------


## bouchette63

Ok, un petit exemple, mon tableau Java ressemble  a :



```

```

Ensuite en ce qui concerne ma fonction Javascript, je vide simplement une liste drourante. 
En fait,  partir d'une autre liste droulante, je choisis mon TYPE, et en fonction du choix, j'affiche dans une nouvelle liste droulante, la liste des NOMS pour ce type. C'est justement dans cette fonction Javascript o je vide la liste des noms que je dois ensuite remplir par les nouveaux noms concerns par le type choisi.

----------


## supermanu

donc au final, il serait bon d'avoir un tableau javascript qui ressemble  :


```

```

on a bien un tableau multidimensionnel en javascript que tu pourra utiliser aprs.
Reste plus qu' le construire  partir de ton bean java qui doit se trouver dans request non ?

Donc ton code final devrait ressembler  a :


```

```

Si je n'ai pas fait de faute de synthaxe  ::oops::  ... lorsque tu regarde le code source gnr, tu auras ce que j'ai mis au dbut du message...

----------


## bouchette63

Effectivement j'ai test ton code, et la cration de mon Array fonctionne, merci  toi.  ::D:  

Mais j'ai une question, je sais je suis nul en Javascript, comment on fait passer notre nouveau paramtre Array  la fonction javascript, enfin c'est quoi la syntaxte dans l'appel : javascript**:ChangerTypeDroit(this , this.form.liste, this.form.laCles) ?

----------


## supermanu

De rien, je suis surpris que a marche tu premir coup  ::):  

Tu n'as pas besoins du troisime argument dans ta fonction.
Tu peux utiliser la variable "laCles" quand tu veux, tant donn que c'est une variable globale qui peut tre utilise dans toutes tes fonctions javascript.

----------


## bouchette63

Merci, je vais travailler tout a, sinon j'ai corrig deux petites erreurs dans ton code.  ::lol::

----------


## supermanu

eh eh j'me disais aussi.. c'tait pas normal !
bon courage pour la suite  ::P:

----------

